# Tyres



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a competitive tyre place in the Cardiff-Pontypridd-Merthyr-Newport areas? Would like to hear about any good places where the fitter won't butcher my alloys...

Feedback appreciated, cheers.:thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Beachwood tyres in Newport did a great job on the tts... no marks 100% serious about doing it right and did a better job than cardiff audi as didnt over tighten the wheel nuts and cheaper.

If you give them a call tell them the guy with black audi tts recommended them as they do a good deal.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

First plus for beechwood tyres i've heard! Only 2 streets over form my unit too! 

I normally send people to discount tyres.. always impressed. They put some 215/35/18's on my impreza recently without marking the refurbed wheels..


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

just don't send anyone to Cardiff Audi  unless they fancy a long wait and the wrong tyres being put on!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Atlas Tyres in Cardiff are very good. Attentive service and good prices.


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been using Garth Tyres for about 10 years now. Always find them great on price. 

Based in Gwaelod y Garth (or however you spell it!)


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i use heath tyres in cardiff oppossite memorey lane cakes never had a prob wth them


----------



## brutalbobby (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Valley Tyre's in Pontypridd. 
Had a pair of 265x35x22's supplied fitted,balanced and valves for £226 for both back a few months ago, prices may have changed.
They also supply part worn's and to be honest I haven't found anyone who can compare with their prices locally or their service.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

brutalbobby said:


> I use Valley Tyre's in Pontypridd.
> Had a pair of 265x35x22's supplied fitted,balanced and valves for £226 for both back a few months ago, prices may have changed.
> They also supply part worn's and to be honest I haven't found anyone who can compare with their prices locally or their service.


Cheers for the suggestion - not far for me to go either!:thumb:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

TTS-Dave said:


> just don't send anyone to Cardiff Audi  unless they fancy a long wait and the wrong tyres being put on!


How true! Took 4 hours to take a wheel off and put the tyre on a new wheel! And i didn't even get a coffee!

They are useless!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

AA tyres in Whittle Rd have always been OK for me.

A plus is I've never had to ask them not to use knock on weights on my alloys.

http://www.aatyres.co.uk/


----------

